# 12-1/2" benctop planer



## Routerisstillmyname (Oct 16, 2008)

_This model does NOT have a cutter head lock. It will be an issue I watch as the planer gets more use._

Good info, Thanks


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

sounds like a good tool for a real good price

good posting

welcome to lj's


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

I should be more clear about the infeed and outfeed bed adjustments, it is the bed ANGLE that is adjusted. The hinge fixes the infeed/outfeed height where it meets the planer's bed. But by changing the resting angle of the infeed and outfeed beds you have some control over how far the rollers can "flap" the board and thus reduce snipe.


----------



## dsb1829 (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice initial review. I went with the SM346 last summer. Main reason for going with it was the larger beds, increased cutting capacity, and the cutter head lock. When I replaced my knives I had to realign the cutter to the bed, honestly it was about a 10-15minute process and not a big deal.

I will be curious to see your followup after you run some more wood through it. How was your manual? I noticed that the parts list on mine didn't jive with the diagrams.


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

I was of the impression that the SM346 also lacked a cutter head lock (per the review from FineWoodworking).

And yes, there are some interesting anomalies in the manual. But if one looks closely at parts and does a little independent thinking, it all works out.

My budget for new machines was $400 so I opted for the SM344 as once you add in the shipping cost I came in at just under $370 for the SM150B and SM344.

p.s. - oh wait, I see it in the manual for the SM346, "roller case lock lever" That must be their cutter head lock.

Like I mentioned above, after adjusting the angle of the infeed bed my snipe was pretty much down around 0.002". If it stays like that I can live with it.


----------



## rwyoung (Nov 22, 2008)

I've run quite a bit of white oak through the planer and it has stayed pretty true. The snipe may have increased slightly. In all honestly, I have not done any precision measurements nor did I save the first few pieces that went through so all I have to go on is how the boards feel. Furthermore, it may be a technique issue as I get considerably less (to none) if I lift the trailing edge as it enters and the leading edge as it leaves.

The knives are probably due for a sharpening or at least need to be honed. I've also run a lot of pine through and that means stopping and cleaning pitch a few times.

All in all, I think I've gotten my money's worth with this little planer.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I hope it gives you great service. good review.


----------

